# Published



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel like a minor celebrity! I have a column in The Northwest Horse Source and the very first article, on Leave No Trace, is in the new October issue. I’m excited about it as the NW Horse Source is distributed horse enthusiasts across 11 states every month. The new column will be focused on the concerns of trail riders. 

So, if you should happen to come across an October 2010 issue of The Northwest Horse Source, be sure to turn to page 32! For the web version of the article you can always click HERE.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey! That's exciting! I have sent several things into horse magazines (mostly just the personal horse stories stuff) but I am waiting to hear back from them =)

Congradulations to you! I would feel like a celebrity too


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations. How exciting for you!


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Trails said:


> I feel like a minor celebrity! I have a column in The Northwest Horse Source and the very first article, on Leave No Trace, is in the new October issue.


From one columnist (the American Quarter Horse JQURNAL) to another, CONGRATS!!! I've picked up that magazine on more than one occasion. It's great!

Pamela Britton-Baer (from California)
www.pamelabritton.com


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It's fun to see your work in an actual printed magazine. It's even funner to spend the check when you get paid for the articles.

Welcome to the gang of published authors.


----------

